# Are My Dragons Too Old To Breed?



## BamBam18 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi everyone, basically my cousin who is a reptile enthusiast rang me the other day asking if i wanted buy 2 bearded dragons with full setup for 30 quid as he knows someone, so i said yeah course i will.. its a decent reptile terrarium but the bulb wasnt a UVB one so replaced that n got a heatmat.. and started to do the tank up a bit n get some proper stuff, treated them to some crickets today!
One is male, the other is female, the male (pretty sure i've sexed it accurately) is the bigger one of the two. asked my cousin how old they were n he said the guy he got them off had had them a year n couldnt remember if they were 6 month old or 18 month old when they were bought. but anyway to the point.. what is the maximum age the female is too old to reproduce, i know males are okay til they're around 5.. they have had babies before by the way.. as a pair


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Is the heat mat as well as a ceramic/heat bulb? Because a heat mat will do very little good. 
I would split them up ASAP is they're male and female... the female could soon become over-bred and make herself very ill.
How big is the set-up?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

easiest thing would be to say how old they are now.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

kirsten said:


> easiest thing would be to say how old they are now.


The OP said his cousin's friend got them at either 6 months or 18 months old, but couldn't remember which, and has had them for a year - so they're either 18 months or 2 and a half years old : victory:


----------



## BamBam18 (Apr 11, 2012)

Can't tell you exact measurements but i]ve just scanned the internet for a similar picture, looks like this but is all glass
http://www.reptile-cage-plans.com/gallery/galimages/Misc007.jpg
not quite as tall. I love the dragons so far, to be honest i just thought i could make a bit of profit off them as i bought them both with viv for so cheap.. but if i could..(safely) i'd breed them, so can somebody just tell me the age they should stop??


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

BamBam18 said:


> Can't tell you exact measurements but i]ve just scanned the internet for a similar picture, looks like this but is all glass
> http://www.reptile-cage-plans.com/gallery/galimages/Misc007.jpg
> not quite as tall. I love the dragons so far, to be honest i just thought i could make a bit of profit off them as i bought them both with viv for so cheap.. but if i could..(safely) i'd breed them, so can somebody just tell me the age they should stop??


Believe me, you can't profit off of breeding bearded dragons :lol2: The market is absolutely saturated - people are _giving_ babies away!
I'd also perhaps consider a wooden vivarium if the one you have is all glass... glass doesn't hold heat as well as wood  It can be done with glass, just wood is easier.


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah with the price of livefood you might level out but there will be no profit. You have to think, each baby can eat up to 30 crickets a day- and you have to provide that. They you have to buy an incubator to raise the eggs in.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Moony14 said:


> Yeah with the price of livefood you might level out but there will be no profit. You have to think, each baby can eat up to *30 crickets a day*- and you have to provide that. They you have to buy an incubator to raise the eggs in.


Where'd you get that number? They will go through boxes if they can! :lol2: Should give 'em as much as they will eat, 2-3 times a day!
And they'll need separate vivs as they get older... they only get along for so long after hatching before they start squabbling over territory and food and whatnot.


----------

